# Leaning Out on Osta Rx



## fatsopower (Apr 22, 2012)

[will keep this short - "mistakenly" thought I could lean out and retain/gain muscle on SuperDmz/HaloExt stack - got measurably stronger, gained actual muscle, but after pct I stand with a total gain of about 30 lbs - not complaining about the muscle gain, but I *GOT *to peel some fat!(funny thing is, even with the extra fat I gained - I have better shoulder/arm definition than I've had in years!)]


*Stats*
6'2.5" and about 51
weighed in this morning at 352

*Diet*
protein shakes all day
after late afternoon workout - large meal
then more protein shakes till bed

*Supps*
Osta Rx - that's it (other than my usual vitamins, ACS, fish oil, etc)
I'll take a break from the miracle which is formeron till after I'm done with this 

*Training*
cardio - fasted in the morning - nothing too freaky - usually some stairmaster and some treadmill - I rely on my weight training more for my conditioning

Weight training - me and my buddies do the squat thing once in a while - and it definitely works for us, so I figure - why not kick it in for this run: some form of squats every workout, and then an additional 2 exercises. 
Not going for real heavy in any movement - keeping the breaks short, the movements full and controlled, while pushing the limits of sanity.

well here goes!


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 22, 2012)

352 pounds?
Get on that cardio!!!!!!!!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 22, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> 352 pounds?
> Get on that cardio!!!!!!!!


I hear you - and agree 100%! I do about 40 minutes fasted cardio every morning - minimum. That's all I can handle right now. When I get back on track I'll probably add another evening session.


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 22, 2012)

*[week #1]   Squats and Chest*

Easing into it; not pushing the weights or reps yet; it'll probably take a few days till I acclimate back into it...

Squats 
225x5
225x5
315x5
275x20

Incline Bench
95x10
135x10
185x10
225x10

Flat Bench
135x10
185x10
225x10
275x10

PecDec
stack x15 x3

and that was it.

all movements were controlled and solid - it's great to be back at it!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 23, 2012)

*Squats and Back*

not gonna weigh myself every day - but I just wanted to get the encouragement of the weight drop the first few days - down 4.5 from yesterday's morning weight,  and I still feel good.

Still not pushing big weights, but nevertheless getting into it.

Squats
225x5
315x5
405x10
275x20

Bent Over Rows
135x15
225x15
315x15
225x20

Pull Up Negatives
3x15

Assisted Pull Ups
3x10 neutral grip
3x10 wide grip

for my daily meal I'm still sticking to just fish and greens. If I see it affecting my strength I'll kick in some carbs later on.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 24, 2012)

Im in, am waiting for my bottle to arrive, are you using the formeron post cycle?


----------



## snagency (Apr 24, 2012)

whoaaa..squats every workout?  can not imagine. 
in! been curious about this stuff anyway, don't know much about it.
 [and i gotta be in if for no other reason than to support someone who uses (parentheses) within brackets]


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 24, 2012)

dsc123 said:


> Im in, am waiting for my bottle to arrive, are you using the formeron post cycle?


definitely will get back on the formeron afterward - it keeps me dry, and everything "working"!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 24, 2012)

snagency said:


> whoaaa..squats every workout?  can not imagine.
> in! been curious about this stuff anyway, don't know much about it.
> [and i gotta be in if for no other reason than to support someone who uses (parentheses) within brackets]


I loooove squats - since I switched over from narrow stance to a wider "powerlifting" stance a few years ago,  my squat strength _and _overall strength have gone up considerably - and as long as I don't do it form more than 6 weeks or so, it does not mess with cns/ recovery, etc.
btw - whatever brought you here - whether it be brackets, parenthesis, or any combination thereof - it's an honor to have you stop by!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 24, 2012)

*Squats and Arms*

[I'm gonna have to tweak my diet a little (or just cut back on cardio - just kidding!) as the _*scale this morning read at exactly 338*_ (down from 352 at the start - just 2 days ago!) - normally I would attribute it to water loss, but I was almost bone dry at the start - I'm not complaining of course, but if it continues too rapidly, I'll probably cycle in some carbs a couple of days a week (or maybe just add in some post w.o. carbs...) I haven't had any strength loss - the weights actually feel "controlled" - my protein intake is more than sufficient, so I guess I'll keep to the low carb plan for the rest of the week and then see over the weekend about tweaking it.]

Squats - worked on some conditioning today
225x5
225x5
315 x10x10

Close Grip Bench
135 x10x2
185x10
225x10
275x10

Preacher EZ Curls
50, 70, 90, 110 x15 each

V-Bar Press Downs
Up the stack - 7x15

BB Curls
95x10
115x10
135x10 x5

legs feel worn out, arms feel pumped - I feel goooood!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 25, 2012)

*Squats, Delts, Traps*

[things must be "settling" - _only _1lb down from yesterday - 337...]

Squats
225x5
225x5
315x5
275x20
(really not that much effort in these - just want to keep my fat self used to doing them)

Seated Militaries
bar x15
95x15 x2
135x15
185x15 x3

BB Shrugs - squeeze/pause on top
135, 225, 315, 405  x10
495x10 plus 10 speed reps

Close Grip BB Shrugs
405, 315, 225 x10

I don't want to be biased in my review, so I haven't really searched too much on what to expect on Osta rx - so some effects might be real and some might just be my wild imagination - either way is good for me! All I can say meanwhile is that I have that "good" feeling (chilled/mellow, but pumped...ya know what I mean!), training session are solid and controlled - even though I'm on a calorie deficit (total calories, but not messing with protein and healthy fat intake), and I feel strong while cutting - what could be better?!


----------



## snagency (Apr 26, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> I loooove squats - since I switched over from narrow stance to a wider "powerlifting" stance a few years ago,  my squat strength _and _overall strength have gone up considerably - and as long as I don't do it form more than 6 weeks or so, it does not mess with cns/ recovery, etc.
> btw - whatever brought you here - whether it be brackets, parenthesis, or any combination thereof - it's an honor to have you stop by!


Ahh. thx for that.  
And I hear you on the wider stance vs. narrower stance issue, definitely should help with strength, also great for development to work in another angle of course.
I don't disagree with the frequency on squatting my friend..I've done the full-body workouts, 3x weekly where I'm squatting at least 2 of those days (and sometimes all three days).  Something to it, for sure! 
[brackets here, just for you:  my frame of mind right now, of course, is hammering my wheels in prep, and I just can not imagine hitting them as hard as I do, any more frequently than 4-5 days between....I would be disabled real quick! ]



fatsopower said:


> [I'm gonna have to tweak my diet a little (or just cut back on cardio - just kidding!) as the _*scale this morning read at exactly 338*_ (down from 352 at the start - just 2 days ago!).]


WOW, crazy!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 26, 2012)

^^^
I figure that the human body could get used to anything - at least for short spurts - as long as you get enough protein and enough rest (to paraphrase a great man - waaaay ahead of his time - John McCallum in Keys)

[A lot of times I have these insane drops at the beginning of diet "cycles" - I just have to tweak my diet in order that my metabolism shouldn't go into starvation mode - I figure as long as I up the cals a bit (maybe schedule in some carb refeeds) and stick to mostly interval cardio, I should be ok]


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 26, 2012)

*Squats, Legs*

[not too heavy, but I upped the squat weight a bit for leg day - I squatted in the rack with the supports set at about 2 inches below parallel, and did them "touch and go" (since I'm basically going for recomp this time around, I don't think I'm gonna go much heavier this "cycle" - maybe somewhere between 495 and 545 - we'll see...)]

Squats
225x5
225x5
315x5
405x5
455x5 x3
315x10 - from the bottom

Straight Leg DL - did these really just to get a good stretch
135x15
225x15
315x15

Leg Press - complete pause at the bottom of every rep
12tp, 14tp, 16tp x15
18tp x20 x3

took me a good few minutes till I could get up from that!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 27, 2012)

*End of Training week #1*

[Did 5 straight training days - gonna just do my cardio today and tomorrow, and hit the weights again sunday - maybe throw in an extra session or 2 over the weekend of steady state just to mix it up....]

Down from 352 to 335 - yeah! Ok; I'm not going overboard - I know that I usually drop bigger numbers the first week. The difference is that I feel good and my training sessions feel solid even with the substantial and quick weight drop.

Negatives - none so far 

hope this keeps up...


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 29, 2012)

*start of week #2 - squats and chest*

[woke up sat. at 332 - decided to kick in a "cheat" meal last night - nothing crazy, just some extra carbs - brown rice sushi, some pb pretzels; effectively slowed down for a minute - woke up today at 336....]

Had to sweat out the excess carbs riding my back so I did a "conditioning workout" of sorts -

squats
225x10
315x10x10
90-120 max between sets


dips
10x10

pec dec
10x10

about 60-90 seconds max between sets


----------



## snagency (Apr 29, 2012)

oooooo yeah, diggin the short rest periods!


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 30, 2012)

snagency said:


> oooooo yeah, diggin the short rest periods!


thanks! - I was dealing with "carb guilt" - although I had to slow things down, it nevertheless bothered me to put the breaks on - but that freak workout got me back on track....


----------



## fatsopower (Apr 30, 2012)

*squats and back*

[haven't recovered solidly from yesterday's squats, so just did some quick ones]

squats
225x5
315x5
365x5
405x5



T-Bar
2p,3p,4p,5p,6p,7p, x15 each


pull downs - no lean back
up and down the stack - 7x15


----------



## fatsopower (May 1, 2012)

*squats and arms*

[needed a little energy, so I upped the healthy fats - it worked... Still sticking to the same basic template - liquid protein and healthy fats all day - solid meal at night of fish and greens (occasionally substituting chicken or turkey) - it keeps me going, get to keep up my protein intake, and ultimately it's the most convenient.]

squats
225x5
225x10
315x10
275x20

close grip bench
95,135,185 x10
225x15 x3

preacher cable machine
down the stack - 7x15

rope press downs
stack x5x15

rope hammer curls
down the stack - 5x15


----------



## fatsopower (May 2, 2012)

*squats - delts - traps*

[scale stalled - no panic - I may have actually been under eating by too much - imagine that!]

squats
225x5
315x5
275x20,15,10

Militaries
45,95,135,185 x10
225 x5x15


DB Shrugs
90s,120s x10
150s x5x20


----------



## fatsopower (May 3, 2012)

*squats and legs*

[was feeling good today - legs recovered nicely, back warmed up with nothing weird going on for a change - so I pushed the weights a little]

squats
225x10
315x5
405x5
505x5 - 3 sets
465 - to box at parallel - 3x10


RDL
135,225,315,405 x10


Leg press- full stop and pause at bottom
18tp, 20tp, 22tp  x15

my legs felt well done after that!


----------



## snagency (May 4, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> *my legs felt well done after that!*


lol....a true all-leg day, when you're already hitting legs every workout - i guess so.


----------



## fatsopower (May 4, 2012)

snagency said:


> lol....a true all-leg day, when you're already hitting legs every workout - i guess so.


TGIF - got 2 days off from squats - but I'll be planning some new torture for next week!


----------



## fatsopower (May 4, 2012)

*end of (training) week #2*

scale in this morning at 330. a tiny (about an eighth) - 22lbs down in 2 weeks - I know I'm coming up on the slow and steady phase, but every lb down for me while retaining decent strength feels like a win - it's not an overnight thing...

just some cardio today and tomorrow - mix it up  with different stuff - might take a "walk" in the hills to really get my cardio on...

keeping my protein up, my fat decent, my carbs low (almost negligible), and my cals well below maintenance - still have strength, energy, and generally feel good - heck, I'm blaming the Osta!


----------



## fatsopower (May 6, 2012)

*week #3 - squats and chest*

[had a higher carb "cheat meal" yesterday - nothing serious/all healthy carbs - just trying to mix it up a little so my body doesn't go into starvation mode - have been cycling calories per day also- about 6-700 up and down, but always staying with decent protein and healthy fat intake]

squats
225x10
315x10
275x30, x20, x15 - yeah!
sucked air for a few minutes after these - yesterday's meal made a serious effort to return from whence it entered...

Dips
10x10
getting slightly better range on these now, and doing them much more controlled instead of just pumping them out.....just gotta watch the shoulders

PecDec
5x15 - stack

Incline Bench
about 5 sets of 10 - nothing higher than 275


_something _is kicking in - can't put my finger exactly on it, but I feel strong, solid, and really in control of the weights. This is when I really have to make sure not to do something stupid.....


----------



## snagency (May 6, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> squats
> 225x10
> 315x10
> *275x30, x20, x15 - yeah!
> ...


made me almost hurl just reading it.


----------



## fatsopower (May 7, 2012)

snagency said:


> made me almost hurl just reading it.


 gotta do that every so often just to keep that "hardcore" feeling...


----------



## fatsopower (May 7, 2012)

*squats and back*

[back to pre carb up weight - usually take me longer - maybe I'll get to drop some fat this week]

squats
225x10
315x10
405x10
275x15

DB Rows
90s,120s x10
150s x20 x3

Assisted Pull Ups
3 hand positions - 3x10 each


----------



## IslandGirl (May 7, 2012)

Holy Moly!  You are a beast!  Great numbers you're pushing.  150lb DB rows/ 20 reps is awesome!

And no kidding.  Those drop sets in squats is crazy! \\//



fatsopower said:


> squats
> 225x10
> 315x10
> 275x30, x20, x15 - yeah!
> ...



Great to hear.  I was gonna ask.  Nice job!


----------



## fatsopower (May 8, 2012)

IslandGirl said:


> Holy Moly!  You are a beast!  Great numbers you're pushing.  150lb DB rows/ 20 reps is awesome!
> 
> And no kidding.  Those drop sets in squats is crazy! \\//
> 
> Great to hear.  I was gonna ask.  Nice job!


Thanks so much!  TG for muscle memory - my back and squat strength came back after just a few months of getting back into training - now if I can just continue to peel some fat.....


----------



## fatsopower (May 8, 2012)

*squats and arms*

[just for the abs and cardio police - I _have _been doing some form of annoying cardio every day, and various ab movements - I just don't record it in my training log - so there!  (btw - scaled read 327 this am; no apparent strength loss either - if anything I feel stronger... something is working!)]

squats
225x5
315x5
405x5
275x20

supersets today for arms

incline skullz with db concentration curls - 5x10 each

rope hammer curls with rope press downs - 7x15 each - no break

got a freaky pump!


----------



## fatsopower (May 9, 2012)

*squats delts traps*

[made the mistake of not cooking my own dinner - waiter swears to me there's no sugar of any kind on the grilled chicken - I bite into it and it tastes sweet - I figure splenda or stevia... about 3 minutes later I get a sugar head rush and a splitting headache - I call the waiter over about to kill him for lying to me - he swears there's no sugar - when I ask him how come it's sweet he says -"it's not sugar, it's fruit jam"! It was at that moment I thankfully had the clarity of thought to realize that he was too stupid to go to jail over! what an f-tard!] 

squats
2225x10
315x5
275x20

Strict OHP - these feel more controlled than ever
7x15 - including 3x225

BB Shrugs
225,315,405,495,585  - 10 slow and squeeze and 10 speed each


----------



## snagency (May 10, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> [made the mistake of not cooking my own dinner - waiter swears to me there's no sugar of any kind on the grilled chicken - I bite into it and it tastes sweet - I figure splenda or stevia... about 3 minutes later I get a sugar head rush and a splitting headache - I call the waiter over about to kill him for lying to me - he swears there's no sugar - when I ask him how come it's sweet he says -"it's not sugar, it's fruit jam"! It was at that moment I thankfully had the clarity of thought to realize that he was too stupid to go to jail over! what an f-tard!]


LOL oh man..
and this is why i don't eat out.


----------



## fatsopower (May 10, 2012)

snagency said:


> LOL oh man..
> and this is why i don't eat out.


I hear ya! btw, the great thing about eating really clean - if something like that happens, it's in and out!


----------



## fatsopower (May 10, 2012)

*squats and legs*

[kept the squats quicker today and pushed the DLs a little more]

squats
225x5
315x5
405x5
495x5

DL - conventional
135x10
225x10
315x10
405x10

DL - sumo
495x5
405x5
315x10

Leg Press
9 plates per side - 3x15 - 2 second pause on bottom

I might have over done it just a tiny bit....


----------



## fatsopower (May 11, 2012)

*end of (training) week #3*

weighed in this morning at a touch under 325 - seeing some more bi/tri/delt definition - traps are poppin as usual - don't expect to see any chest/leg definition for at last another 30-40 lbs - no hurry; I know this is long road that I got to stick to.

no ill effects from the Osta - feel great and training sessions are solid.
now if I could just stay on it for another 4 week run...


----------



## snagency (May 12, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> weighed in this morning at a touch under 325


what is the end goal my friend - what do you want to maintain?


----------



## fatsopower (May 12, 2012)

snagency said:


> what is the end goal my friend - what do you want to maintain?


ultimately - some where between 260 and 275; last time I was 260 (a looooong time ago) I was pretty solid, although I had less actual "muscle" than I have now. I'm taking it slow, with short spurts every few months of really pushing it.


----------



## fatsopower (May 13, 2012)

*start of week#4 - squats and chest*

[nice carb up over the weekend - clean of course - so I did a burner with all that extra energy....  all quick sets]

squats
225 x5x2
315 x10x10

dips
10x10

db bench
5x15


I'm feelin it!


----------



## fatsopower (May 14, 2012)

*squats and back*

[scale is slower to get back to pre-carb up weight; might have over done it - oh well, will know better for next week - still feel good and no bloat which is really important to me]

squats
225x10x2
315x10
275x20

t-bar
2,3,4,5,6,7,8 plates x15

strict pull downs
3 warmups x 10
stack x 3 x15


----------



## fatsopower (May 15, 2012)

*squats and arms*

[getting to the end of this Osta run - will go into a little more detail soon, but as long as there's no "bounce back" syndrome - I will definitely be running this again - and probably for an 8 week run. Oh, and I dropped another lb so far this week ]

squats
225x10
315x10
275 x20, x15, x15

bb curls (NOT in the squat rack!)
5x10 - max was 185

db hammer curls - 6x15 (nothing higher than 70s)


cg bp
in the smith today -5x15 - max was 270

oh bb ext
5x10 - max was 135


----------



## fatsopower (May 16, 2012)

*squats and delts and traps*

[I think my scale is stuck....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...ok, I knew it would have to slow down eventually, but I definitely can't complain - some serious weight dropped in the last 4 weeks - I just have to make sure not to panic and cut too many cals... really stupid thing to do when you hit a plateau.... I'll ride it out and maybe throw in a couple of HIIT sessions...]

squats
225x 7 x15
(unimaginative, but I enjoyed it)

Delt Machine Press
3 warmup sets x15
stack x5 x15

Hammer Shrug
2 plates per side through 6 plates per side x15


----------



## snagency (May 17, 2012)

you got it man - you cannot maintain that pace forever..crazy weight loss, that was.
now, be smart with diet/reductions.
you know what to do.


----------



## fatsopower (May 17, 2012)

snagency said:


> you got it man - you cannot maintain that pace forever..crazy weight loss, that was.
> now, be smart with diet/reductions.
> you know what to do.



yeah - going to just stick to a healthy, clean diet, with a slight deficit - while working hard and kicking in some  more cardio, and I figure I should get there eventually...


----------



## fatsopower (May 17, 2012)

*squats,dl,leg presses*

[well - the scale inched it's way down a little today -I'm really happy with this Osta - I don't have to be in such a deficit, and nevertheless it has definitely helped in this recomp effort]

all the racks were taken, so I did squats in the Smythe (yea, I said Smythe!), and decided to do my whole session in the Smythe.

Smythe Squats
2plates and a 25 per side x10
3plates and a 25 per side x10
4plates and a 25 per side x3x10

Smythe SL DL
2plates per side x10
3plates per side x10
4plates per side x2x15

Leg Presses on the Floor in the Smythe
5 plates per side x15
6 plates per side x15
7 plates per side x3x15


----------



## fatsopower (May 18, 2012)

*End of training week #4*

weight this morning - 323.4 down from 352 on 4/22

have a few more days left of Osta, but for today and tomorrow I only do abs and cardio - so here it is: no long and drawn out bs - simple: OstaRx definitely helped me accomplish my goal for this run:
drop fat
keep/gain strength
work my petooty off in the gym

hey - I'm not saying it's magic - I ate clean, had a slight caloric deficit, and trained hard - but I ran this sup without any creatine/pwo/etc and I was feeling good and strong consistently; even while dropping some good weight.

It's a happy day when you find something otc that actually works!

I'm cruising the prices and immediately ordering 2 more bottles - I want to do an eight week run after a few weeks break.

Thanks to Heavy for giving me the chance to run this!


----------



## snagency (May 19, 2012)

fatsopower said:


> work my petooty off in the gym


what a nice PG, PC way to say that. 



> It's a happy day when you find something otc that actually works!


indeed.
30lbs in 30 days is no joke man, let alone annihilating the legs like that consistently.
great work, and congrats.


----------



## fatsopower (May 19, 2012)

snagency said:


> what a nice PG, PC way to say that.


 have to be more carefull - my ex told me that my kids have beem following my posts on the forums.... now how the heck did they track me down 



> indeed.
> 30lbs in 30 days is no joke man, let alone annihilating the legs like that consistently.
> great work, and congrats.


 Thanks sir! now I just got to watch out for "bounce back"....
looking out for what's next.....


----------

